# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Geen zin in sex

## DaphneNL

Hallo,
Ik ben nu 21jaar en heb 5jaar een relatie met mijn vriend ook 21jaar. we wonen nu ongeveer 9mnd samen.
in het eerste jaar/anderhalf jaar dat we een relatie hadden (begint natuurlijk niet meteen met sex) was de sex goed. Daarna is mijn vriend depressief geworden en wist hij niet meer of hij met mij doorwou. dit heeft toen veel op mijn vertrouwen ingehakt. in die tijd heb ik ook een aantal keer blaasontsteking en schimmel infecties gehad. in die tijd wou hij wel gewoon sex ondanks dat het pijn deed, ik durfde daar ook niet veel van te zeggen. maar inmiddels hebben we helemaal geen sex meer. ik kan me niet meer ontspannen en vind het helemaal niet meer fijn als hij me daar aanraakt. wordt dus ook niet meer opgewonden. hij probeert het heel erg vaak en voel me erg vervelend als ik hem steeds moet afwijzen. daarom dat ik het wel nog bij hem doe maar voel dat ik dat dan doe zonder liefde. ook durf ik niet meer dicht tegen hem aan te gaan zitten of strelen enzo omdat ik bang ben dat hij dat meteen denkt dat ik sex wil. laatste half jaar zijn er veel dingen in zijn familie gebeurd. ook zijn mijn ouders in die tijd gescheiden. ik merkte dat ik niet goed terecht kon of wou met mijn verdriet bij hem. ook omdat hij een erg moeilijke tijd heeft gehad. in die tijd kwamen ook vaak de gedachtes naar boven van is dit eigenlijk wel goed als je dat niet meer samen kan delen etc. 
ik vind het wel fijn om samen dinge te doen en te ondernemen, of als hij me gewoon vasthoud. maar de intieme dingen houd ik heel erg van me af waardoor ik me dus heel erg schuldig voel.
het laatste jaar heb ik iemand anders ontmoet bij het sporten waar ik erg goed mee kon praten etc. waar ik ook goed met mijn verdriet terecht kon. een echte klik. een hele goede vriend waar ik weleens van dacht misschien voel ik wel meer voor hem maar die gedachtes wegstopte. nu heeft hij paar weken geleden toegegeven dat hij heel veel om mij geeft en een relatie met mij zou willen. sinds dien ben ik dus heel erg in conflict met mijn gevoelens wat ik moet doen. gooi ik mijn relatie van 5jaar zomaar weg voor iemand anders. of gooi je een hele goede vriendschap, zo een die ik nog nooit gehad heb, weg. een aantal dingen die mij tegen houden, hij is getrouwd en heeft 2 kids, hij is iets van 10jaar ouder. zijn relatie met zijn vrouw is erg slecht waarmee hij wil scheiden. 
mijn gevoel en verstand spreken me heel erg tegen. hij is nu op vakantie, en heb hem laten weten dat ik tijd nodig heb om dingen op een rijtje te zetten, want als ik met hem iets zou beginnen moet hij toch eerst gescheiden zijn etc. 
door heel deze situatie voel ik me al een aantal weken hartstikke beroerd, kan niet meer slapen en eten etc. omdatje weet dat je 1 iemand waarvan je houdt kwijt gaat raken.
nu kreeg ik dus vanmiddag een smsje van die vriend dat hij mij niet meer begreep mar hij het makkelijk zou maken en mij nooit meer wil zien, problem solved vind hij. nu heeft hij dus zen tel uitgezet waardoor ik dus geen weerwoord meer kan geven.
vind het heel erg dat dit allemaal zo moet lopen en doet me allemaal erg veel pijn. soms denk ik miss moet ik ze allebei maar opgeven. maar vind het erg moeilijk om wat ik opgebouwd heb zomaar weg te gooien. 
maar dat het sexx leven met mijn vriend laatste jaar erg slecht is hakt wel heel erg in op de relatie vanuit mijn kant. vooral als ik merk dat ik wel opgewonden wordt als ik met die goede vriend praat.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Daphne,

Ik kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen dat je je rot voelt, ten eerste na al die gebeurtenissen, en dan is er een ander, en vervolgens 'dumpt' hij je zomaar. Als ik dit zo lees zou ik je relatie van 5 jaar níet opgeven voor deze persoon! Aan het seksprobleem kan namelijk gewerkt worden  :Wink: 

Omdat je in die tijd van blaasontstekingen/infecties gewoon door gegaan bent met seks associeer jij seks nu met pijn, althans dat lijkt mij, je bent bang voor de seks -> omdat het je pijn gaat doen..

Heb je al eens geprobeerd een gesprek te hebben met je vriend? Leg hem uit hoe je je voelt, en dat je bang bent dat hij meteen seks wilt hebben terwijl jij daar even niet aan toe bent. Zo kunnen jullie bijvoorbeeld afspreken de eerste 2 weken helemaal geen seks meer te hebben maar bijvoorbeeld wel met elkaar te knuffelen op de bank/in bed onder genot van bijv een mooie film. De week erna kun je bijv afspreken steeds een stapje verder te gaan, dus de week erna knuffelen en zoenen. Als je je daar goed bij blijft voelen kun je iedere week een stapje verder gaan, totdat je weer helemaal klaar bent voor seks, probeer je dan ook zo goed mogelijk te ontspannen en probeer veel glijmiddel te gebruiken, dit zorgt er iig voor dat het je minder pijn gaat doen!

Hoop dat deze methode misschien een beetje voor je werkt  :Wink: 

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Daphne,

Er zijn meer mannen die de zelfde fout maken als je (oude) vriend. Die hebben niet in de gaten wat ze kapot maken. Ik hoop dat jij wel open staat om aan jullie sex leven te werken. Ik ken namelijk genoeg vrouwen die dat eigenlijk ook niet meer willen. Die de seks niet meer missen. (Ik kan me er niets bij voorstellen  :Wink: ) En inderdaad praten, laat je vriend weten hoe jij je voelt en dat jullie dit samen op gaan lossen. Veel succes.

En die nieuwe vriend heeft waarschijnlijk de enige goede keus gemaakt. Kiezen voor zijn huidige partner en de kinderen. Mocht het in de toekomst echt niet lukken kom je hem nog wel een keer tegen. Maar dan ga je al weer als een trein met je huidige vriend en heb je zijn aandacht helemaal niet meer nodig.

Gr Ikke

----------

